# Golf backswing



## smokenack (May 17, 2005)

Anyone got any tips on how to shorten my backswing especially with the short irons? It's much too full but I just can't get the feel for a shortened swing.

Out of bounds again

Nick


----------



## Smitty (May 17, 2005)

I suppose it depends a lot on how tall you are; my bos is 6' 5" and has to swing a lot less than I do.  The biggest thing I've learned is to keep your %$@& head down, which is unnatural for an old goalie who wants to see where the ball is... :wink: 

P.M. Brian From Maui, I think he plays golf close to every day, or try Frank, aka, GOLF.

Smitty


----------



## Brian from Maui (May 18, 2005)

Here's my contribution,

http://golf.about.com/od/golftips/a/longbackswing.htm


----------



## Felix Atagong (May 18, 2005)

For those that only practice their backswing with a mouse:
http://www.shot-online.com/
Attention: it has a 200 MB download!


----------



## golf4 (May 19, 2005)

Hey, Smitty -
*Thanks for the plug, bud.* The way I've played so far this year, the best suggestion I have is for me to throw my clubs in the nearest VERY DEEP lake......     

Hey, Nick -
In addition to Brian's and Felix's suggestions, you may want to check out the following site: http://www.pga.com/improve/ . It includes a lot of great tips in addition to actual videos. Pretty slick...........

Keep swinging those clubs!!!!!!

Take care.

Frank


----------



## smokenack (May 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Watch my handicap plummet now. I'm stuck at 14 and my regular playing partner waltzes round off 1. Be nice to be able to give him something of a game now and then.

Nick


----------



## Brian from Maui (May 20, 2005)

smokenack said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Watch my handicap plummet now. I'm stuck at 14 and my regular playing partner waltzes round off 1. Be nice to be able to give him something of a game now and then.
> 
> Nick



Ask for MORE strokes!        

Matches are won on the 1st tee!


----------



## golf4 (May 20, 2005)

*FUNNY........*    

I always thought that's why God made mulligans and provisionals...... :wink:


----------



## TrippyTom (May 20, 2005)

sorry, but that hampster must be a terrible golfer... i mean, c'mon!  His feet are WAY TOO FAR APART and just look at that posture!


----------



## Smitty (May 20, 2005)

> I always thought that's why God made mulligans and provisionals......


Ha!  Kristy's gonna hate me, but Frank you just named our next cat.  We're on Mulligan #4.

"Provisional" might be a nice change.  :wink: 

Have a great weekend everyone!

Smitty


----------



## Von Pookie (May 20, 2005)

pennysaver said:
			
		

> > I always thought that's why God made mulligans and provisionals......
> 
> 
> Ha!  Kristy's gonna hate me, but Frank you just named our next cat.  We're on Mulligan #4.



 At least you have a somewhat passable reason for not bothering to name them. 

Out of the 4 cats we have the "weirdest" name would be Hoju--who was named from a line on the Simpsons of all things


----------



## Smitty (May 21, 2005)

> At least you have a somewhat passable reason for not bothering to name them.


Actually, "Tigger" (hoohoo!) is about to be Mulligan #4 if he doesn't stop walking on the %$^*&^^ keyboard!    

Now if he'd only go out and get some of the BIG crows that are getting hammered on the mulberries in the yard.  Stagger...stagger...BRAAAAACK!

Southern California ain't Texas folks; if I pulled out the 'ol 410 and blasted them I'd probably have the ACHELLU crawling up my you know what for civil right violations or something...  

Smitty


----------



## golf4 (May 22, 2005)

Well, heck - I'm thinking now of changing careers and becoming a professional "*cat-namer*". Now, how can I fit my Excel skills into a career like that?????     

As for my hamster's posture - AGAIN........ mulligans and provisionals!!  

Smitty - GOOD LUCK in the Battle of the Crows. To heck with those crow lovers in Calif............


----------



## RichardS (May 22, 2005)

I called the vet the other week, and asked to book the kitten in for de-sexing.

"What breed is he?" she asks
"Moggie" I reply.
"What's his name?"
"Ginger"
"And what colour is he?"


----------



## PaddyD (May 22, 2005)

Smitty,'

"...if he doesn't stop walking on the %$^*&^^ keyboard!"

a solution is at hand:

http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/


----------



## Smitty (May 22, 2005)

> a solution is at hand:
> 
> http://www.bitboost.com/pawsense/


Does it work for 10-month old human baby girls too?    

Smitty


----------



## whiteghost (May 23, 2005)

rather than buy the pawsense prog..... why not keep the goat next to the computer.... then it can double as a paper shredder?


----------



## Smitty (May 23, 2005)

> why not keep the goat next to the computer.... then it can double as a paper shredder?


HA!  She alerady does!   

But it's usually important things like bank statements.

Unfortunately, the goat can get in through the doggie door...

We actually have found her in the computer chair, eating paper...  

Thank God we don't have %$*& chickens! (anymore...)

Smitty


----------

